# Burrrrrr!!!!!



## MJV (Apr 19, 2012)

This morning in Saskatoon Sask. it is -37C, with a approx -45C wind chill !! The Outback is in the back yard with a lot of snow on it,since winter started in 3rd. week of October. To cold today to even think, or do any snowmobiling related activities! M.V.


----------



## Blip (Sep 26, 2010)

MJ,

I guess I should not complain about the cold windy weather in NJ. Our Outback is in our back yard winterized with NO snow on it. Enjoy and stay warm.


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

Can't wait: Going to de-winterize and have a three night camping trip at Silver Falls Campground in Oregon(mid 40 deg F). Let the camping season begin...


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

After several weeks of pretty cold and on/off rainy weather here in Los Angeles, we hit 72 degrees today! Took the generators out, changed oil & spark plugs and started dreaming about the next trip!


----------



## Paul (May 14, 2008)

Insomniak said:


> After several weeks of pretty cold and on/off rainy weather here in Los Angeles, we hit 72 degrees today! Took the generators out, changed oil & spark plugs and started dreaming about the next trip!


You live in LA... get out there! Anza-Borrego Desert SP. I will be out there in a couple of weeks.


----------

